# "GROUP BUY" price for "SWISSTRAX" Tile Flooring



## 427HISS

Hello everyone, my name is Kevin. After getting sample of the snap together flooring tiles from the top three company's, I laid them on my outside deck for over a year, exposed to all weather conditions here in Nebraska, my conclusion is the company "Swisstrax" has won. 

I have attached photo's of the results. The others have bleached out from red to pink, blue to aqua ect. It also shows I'm bending the corner over and where the white is, the connecting rails are cracking. Swisstrax's is also thicker, as you'll see below.

I have many photo's, if you want more.

I contacted Swisstrax and they are happy to give all of us a "Group Buy Price". The information is below.

This is my story.

It's coming time to finish my garage. (finally) ! I bought some used kitchen cabinets and the walls will be painted. The next step is flooring. I've seen several epoxy painted from friends, family member, and business's and I'm not impressed and I will not waste my time and money. There is so much cleaning and prep work to establish before painting, it not for me, and I'm a auto body man knowing what it takes for a good foundation to have a good paint job and long lasting. We could talk for many hours, debating paint vs tile but, that's not what this post is about so please, let's stick to the purpose of this post and the SwissTrax Flooring Tile.  

I want to mention how excited I am, about the "SwissTrax" tile flooring system, since I don't like the idea of epoxy paint for my floor. To me, it's a no brainier.

As a note, I'm NOT a employee of the company, I just like finding and sharing great deals for great products, for us gear heads. I DO get a even better price for my flooring for my hard work.

I'm very happy to be involved with SwissTrax and our "Group Buy" with buying in bulk. This means lower cost for all of us. 

Ok, here's the exciting part.

I had a great conversation with SwissTrax and we discussed the matter of how a "Group Buy" could be good for us as well as them. We agreed on a price and they are willing to give us 30% off retail ! 

$4.95/SF any tile any color, recycled poly propylene product line $3.95/SF; your price $3.49/SF any tile any color and $2.79/SF recycled&#8230;edges retail $3/each for 15 ¾&#8221; tile and $2/each 13&#8221; tile; your price $2/each 15 ¾&#8221; and each 13&#8221; edge.

FREE SHIPPING AND EDGEING with a double + size garage. 

My sales woman (great gal) says the recycled tiles are from the end of a batch and the color may not be exactly the same. Just like buying wall paper from a different batch or as I know being a auto body man, paint is the same way. If a slight color difference would not matter to you, you'll even get a better price. There is nothing wrong with the tile, other than this little color variance. 

You can even order custom logo's. They are laser cut and laid in the tile. They have a "COBRA" logo, since I have a 427 Shelby Cobra replica, and I will definitely order one.  I also asked if lettering, like your name, business, car type or brand, ect... is something we can do and she will check into it. 
---------------------------------------------
Here are some facts, and more are on their site- 

12 year limited warranty. (NOT prorated after 5 years like other company's)

Constructed of UV stabilized polypropylene copolymer

Resistance to: 

Alkalis - Excellent 

Oil, Gas & other Auto Fluids - Excellent 

Acids / Solvents - Good

Tile Weight: 17.5 ounces

Non-slip surface

Temperature Tolerances: -22F + 248F 

Compressive Strength: 5120 p.s.i.

Not affected by moisture or chemicals

Not affected by existing or future concrete cracking

Provides excellent slip resistance when wet

SwissTrax come many colors and you can even have custom colors made for you as well. (there are some restrictions in the recycled tiles)

They're easy to install, relatively easy to clean and look fantastic. And, with a compression strength of 5,120 p.s.i., they won't be damaged by floor jacks, jack stands or dropped tools.

If it's endorsed by such names as Shelby and Hendrick Motorsports, it's good enough for me. 

This is how the buy will work-

Carefully read the vast of information on the site.

Have fun with the "Floor Designer", pick out your favorite tile type, pattern, colors, and final design.

Get a hold of me via private message or email and I will give you my sales woman direct number, for you to order your SwissTrax.

It's that simple. Please ask any questions you want, if I don't have the answer, she will contact you. 

Best quality & warranty in the business. 

SwissTrax website- http://www.swisstrax.com/

PM me for my phone number. 

The only thing I ask is, please keep this post about SwissTrax and not a debate about paint or other tile company's. That issue has been addressed many times. 

Thank you very much, and lets get started. 
Kevin



































HISS/RaceDeckRedcolornowpinkBluenowgrayandgreen.jpg[/IMG]





View attachment SPEED AMA 1.jpg


View attachment Cabinet colors to match floor..jpg


View attachment Swisstrax versus Race Deck 001.jpg


View attachment Swisstrax versus Race Deck 006.jpg


View attachment Race Deck after1year. Face faded.6.jpg


----------



## Swisstrax

Hi Kevin! Nice job!! You're the best :thumbsup: T


----------



## 427HISS

Proof is in the puddin.


----------



## siddle

I like Race Deck, but is SwissTRax better? Race Deck is easy to deal with and is a known brand. Anyone use SwissTrax or Daytona?


----------

